# Paint code



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

I don't have access to the cars door panel pint code, I'd hate to pay to get into a scrap yard too look at a sticker, I'm looking for the paint code for a 2011 "silver ice metallic" 

I've found this but it also comes up as "switchblade silver metallic" which appear darker. Also some of the paint codes have GAN in front and some have R at the end and some don't so I wanna make sure I get the code perfect, as it's on the hood very noticeable. Thanks for any input!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I can tell you that the paint code for my Pull Me Over Red 2014 is the same paint color as a Red Hot Cruze. I would not be surprised if this were the case for the silver. At first I thought someone just made a mistake on my color description, but it is in the official Chevy documentation.


So far, like you, this is all I can find:

Blade Silver Metallic
Color Code: 17U/WA636R/GAN


Midnight Silver Metallic (wheel)
Color Code: WA263M

I did find a car dealer that lists it as Silver Ice Metallic.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> I can tell you that the paint code for my Pull Me Over Red 2014 is the same paint color as a Red Hot Cruze. I would not be surprised if this were the case for the silver. At first I thought someone just made a mistake on my color description, but it is in the official Chevy documentation.
> 
> 
> So far, like you, this is all I can find:
> ...


I appreciate the search, my car and a touch up pen I got with it both said "silver ice metallic" I know GM has a million and a half silvers so I wanna make sure it's perfect being on the hood, it'll be so obvious if it's off a shade!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I only see one Silver for 2011

Silver Chevrolets at PaintRef.com


[SIZE=+2]2011[/SIZE]Switchblade Silver17,GANWA636R




[SIZE=+2][FONT=&quot]*GM code WA636R - silver gray*[/FONT][/SIZE]
[FONT=&quot]This silver gray automotive paint color is most commonly known as Silver Ice. Other common color promotional names include Quicksilver, Switchblade Silver, Radiant Silver, Blade Silver, and Switchblade SIlver. The color formulation has been used between 2009 and 2017, primarily by GM. We have records of this color appearing on the following models: Buick, Equinox, Malibu, Corvette, LaCrosse, Cadillac, Traverse, Enclave, Impala, Chevy Truck, SRX, Terrain, Chevrolet, Spark, Acadia, Camaro, GMC, CTS, Volt, Aveo, Cruze, Suburban, Tahoe, Silverado, Sierra, Yukon, Verano, Captiva, Regal, Sonic, Trax, Escalade, Express, Encore, ATS, Colorado, SS, XTS, Savana, Caprice, Canyon, STS, DTS, Lucerne, HHR, Pontiac, Hummer, Avalanche, Saturn, G6, XLR, G5, ELR, G3, Orlando, Bolt, Trailblazer, Matiz, Tornado, G8, Allure, CT6, Cobalt, and Torrent. See the full detailed list below. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]GM paint manufacturing codes come in two forms, the short 1 to 3 digit model/year code which changes frequently; and beginning in the 1960's a longer 4 digit code which starts with the letters "WA" or "WE". Sometimes called "Fisher Paint codes"; codes beginning with WA are production paints, WE are commercial or special order paints with codes typically starting with '5' (i.e. [/FONT]WE5xxx[FONT=&quot]). Starting in 1994, GM began using a letter as the last digit for all new WA paint codes. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Variations of the exterior paint code WA636R, which may appear on body data tags include: 636R, U636R, and L636R (the prefix U for upper body, or L for lower body). Location of the GM paint code plate varies depending on the year and model of the vehicle common places are on the top or near the top of the back [/FONT]engine compartment shroud panel[FONT=&quot] just behind the steering wheel, [/FONT]hinge pillar[FONT=&quot] of the driver's side door, [/FONT]trunk or rear hatch[FONT=&quot], side of door, [/FONT]glove compartment[FONT=&quot], or [/FONT]behind the driver's seat[FONT=&quot]. Check for either the short year/make/model paint code or the longer manufacturing (Fisher) paint code.[/FONT]


[SIZE=+1]*Example of the color GM WA636R*[/SIZE]




 


See more information on GM code WA636R


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Chevy_Country said:


> I appreciate the search, my car and a touch up pen I got with it both said "silver ice metallic" I know GM has a million and a half silvers so I wanna make sure it's perfect being on the hood, it'll be so obvious if it's off a shade!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Ahh Yup - and here they are!

a million and a half silvers


And here is the dual paint names on the same chip sheet.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Ahh Yup - and here they are!
> 
> a million and a half silvers


LMFAO that's funny 


Eddy Cruze said:


> I only see one Silver for 2011
> 
> Silver Chevrolets at PaintRef.com
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, I'll order the paint asap, I can't thank you enough for your help!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

